# PHUKET ISLAND | BLUPEARL | Pro



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

http://www.themallgroup.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mall_Group
https://www.facebook.com/themallgroup













atom said:


> *Mall Group pumping Bt50 bn into six world-class shopping centres*
> _The Nation May 7, 2014 1:00 am_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

site

https://goo.gl/maps/VmJwx


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Phuket Island



Mac007 said:


> Phuket pano 1 by ivan_low, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6134 by emilyw_TBS, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Tom111 said:


> model จำลอง
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....


----------



## BenniGholami (Oct 27, 2014)

I hope that with all thedevelopment going on that Bangkok and the rest of Thailand doesn't lose its rustic charm. As much benefit that shopping malls will bring to the locals, the amount of commercialisation is really going to put pressures on the businesses that are already in the area. Lucky for us in Rawai and Nai Harn, people buy houses for sale here based on the coastal beauty. I hope that means that we'll be able to maintain our quiet village life here a little longer..


----------



## Tom111 (Feb 4, 2012)

Blu'Pearl : The Pride of Phuket

Location : Phuket, Thailand

By The Mall Group
GFA : 650,000 m²
Total Area : 58.5 Acres
Concept : The Grand Majestic Palace
Luxury Shopping Complex
Convention & Exhibition Center
World Class Cabaret Theatre
Resort Hotel and World Class Theme Park
Budget $618.14 million
Finished 2017

CR TheMallGroup


----------



## Tom111 (Feb 4, 2012)

For this project, we wanted to keep up the inspiration of Thai culture: its pattern, its luxury and its colors, crafts ... applying them in the general architecture of the building but also for the interior design.


The main facade highlights the windows of the future luxury brands. Our first inspiration for this facade was a thai pattern, very famous in the country, which symbolized the sea and the history of the country. We declined it with different materials but with the same color. Every tourist in his car or in his bus will see this temple of luxury with his 3 main portes cochères in the middle of the jungle.


The interior of the shopping center is divided into several aisles, each with its own atmosphere. The colonnade is the place of luxury, refinement and grandiosity. Upon entering the Resonance Hall, the visitor will be conquered by the elegance of the materials selected and the indoor climate: marble, fountains, tropical vegetation.


At the end of the building and directly linked to the theme park, visitors could eat in the food court while contemplating a large waterfall. Indeed, the Blu Lagoon will be the natural heart of the project. Water, nature, birds mingle with elegant interior design : columns with natural patterns, teak flooring around voids, special lighting, furnitures...





























http://www.boiffils.com/blu-pearl-1/


----------

